# Any experience with Innova Large Breed Puppy?



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

So after doing some research on dog foods for the GSD, I have finally bought my first bag of Innova puppy large breed. When we first got Stormy, he was skinny and seemed underweight and we bought him Eukanuba at first, but then we found out that it was a low quality food so we switched to Innova Large Breed puppy. So is there anyone out there that fed your GSD Innova and how did they turned out? anything you liked or disliked?

I've checked out doogfoodanalysis, and I plan to switch up the food after finishing 2 bags. Would it be ok to feed a pup something with a higher meat content? Orijen Large Breed puppy? Evo? Taste of the Wild?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I feed innova adult to my one year old and she does great on it. She has one of the softest and most shiny coats you'll see on a gsd and her poops are always compact and solid. She gets compliments everywhere she goes about how great her coat looks. 

I've been feeding her the adult formula since she was about 4 or 5 months and she's done great on it. No complaints here.


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

We've fed both Orijin LBP and Innova LBP, and both our dogs did well on both foods. We only switched because the Orijin was getting a bit pricey and the local hollistic pet store recommended Innova as a slightly cheaper alternative. I have no experience with Evo and TOTW but I do recommend both Orijin LBP and Innova LBP.


----------



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the input, I think I'll be feeding him the Innova LBP for a month or two and rotate off to Orijen LBP and Taste of the Wild. To get a better variety of nutrition than just 1 and also lower chance of developing food allergies.

I'm really interested in EVO because of the high meat content, but I'm not sure if thats ok to give to a pup at only 3 months old.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099">I wouldn't feed the EVO until your pup is 2 yrs old...because of the high protein.







</span>


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Where do you buy Innova LBP ?? Is it available in stores like Walmart or PetCo ?


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: StormyK9So after doing some research on dog foods for the GSD, I have finally bought my first bag of Innova puppy large breed. When we first got Stormy, he was skinny and seemed underweight and we bought him Eukanuba at first, but then we found out that it was a low quality food so we switched to Innova Large Breed puppy. So is there anyone out there that fed your GSD Innova and how did they turned out? anything you liked or disliked?
> 
> I've checked out doogfoodanalysis, and I plan to switch up the food after finishing 2 bags. Would it be ok to feed a pup something with a higher meat content? Orijen Large Breed puppy? Evo? Taste of the Wild?


i used innova LBP for a while. kimba loved the taste, looked great and had terrific energy. her stools were a bit soft. i decided to go grain free w/ orijen LBP and it worked fabulously. EVO and TOTW are too high in calcium for my liking for a gsd pup, especially the EVO. 

personally, i think the protein levels of ~40% are a non issue for a growing pup. there are plenty of raw fed pups (domestic and in the wild) and im sure they are getting more than 40% protein.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WWhere do you buy Innova LBP ?? Is it available in stores like Walmart or PetCo ?


it wont be at walmart or the big chains like petco. check here:

http://www.naturapet.com/where-to-buy/default.asp


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

For puppy food, I would worry more about high calcium levels than high protein levels... I *think* you want no more than about 1.5 or 1.6% calcium


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Derek!


----------



## starwave (Apr 10, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: roxy84
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: StormyK9So after doing some research on dog foods for the GSD, I have finally bought my first bag of Innova puppy large breed. When we first got Stormy, he was skinny and seemed underweight and we bought him Eukanuba at first, but then we found out that it was a low quality food so we switched to Innova Large Breed puppy. So is there anyone out there that fed your GSD Innova and how did they turned out? anything you liked or disliked?
> ...


I have the similar situation. I also use innove LBP. My pup looks good, but sometimes the stools are too soft. I haven't figured out if it is becaus of this food though.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

If you like everything else about how your pup is doing on the food, try splitting it up into one more meal per day.
A common cause of soft poops is over feeding, and this can be per meal not per day!! And over feeding doesn't always mean too much food per day for your pup/dog but per meal for their GI tract.

I really think that some pups just have a slow maturing GI tract - but that's just my non-vet gut (Pun intended)


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:i used innova LBP for a while. kimba loved the taste, looked great and had terrific energy. her stools were a bit soft.


This has been my experience with it too - I think it's a great food, it just hasn't quite agreed with the GSDs I've had on it. However, we use regular adult Innova (not EVO) as well as puppy Innova for our not-GSD fosters and could not be happier with it - great shiny soft coats, good health, good stools. So clearly it varies with the dog or maybe breed.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

My 14 month old Akita is on Innova and i'm pretty pleased with it, her coat is extremely soft and shiny. Her stool isn't completely firm all the time either, but nothing unbearable.


----------



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

YEAH!! my gsd has been eating innova for a month and his stool is still wet. Like everyone had said... the food makes the gsd's fur so shiny and soft and everyone always comments on his fur. I don't know if I should change the food or not? Any suggestions? Whats the next food I should decide on getting him?


----------



## starwave (Apr 10, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.If you like everything else about how your pup is doing on the food, try splitting it up into one more meal per day.
> A common cause of soft poops is over feeding, and this can be per meal not per day!! And over feeding doesn't always mean too much food per day for your pup/dog but per meal for their GI tract.
> 
> I really think that some pups just have a slow maturing GI tract - but that's just my non-vet gut (Pun intended)


I am thinking about this. My pup is 15weeks. I am feeding her twice a day. Will going back to 3 meals a day do anything bad?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Nope won't hurt a thing, I fed Dant 3x a day for like 2 years







It's a long story - the short version is his gut needed to heal and mature


----------



## starwave (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi, I give my pup less food every meal and now her poop is good. Maybe her stomach just can not hold too much food at once. 
I have changed from 2x a day to 3x a day, the new problem is that my pup doesn't want to eat breakfast now......


----------

